

Obamacare security breach leaks 2,400 Americans’ info - shawndumas
http://hotair.com/archives/2013/10/01/it-begins-first-obamacare-security-breach-leaks-2400-americans-info/

======
ajross
Title is misleading. Someone emailed a spreadsheet with IDs (including SSNs
apparently) of insurance agents to an individual insurance agent. That's an
oops and a process problem, but it's not the kind of "glitch" alleged in the
partisan blog.

There are a ton of new web apps being deployed. They will all have bugs. Some
of those bugs might be security holes. This isn't any of those. It's just a
mistake.

~~~
jdludlow
Which part of a properly designed system involves storing lists of social
security numbers in an Excel spreadsheet in the first place?

Yes, the government employee screwed up by sending this file (in plain text
no-less), but why does this file even exist?

